
Scenes from Google Street View - danso
http://9-eyes.com/
======
petercooper
A real shame you can't click on the images to get to the location. But.. this,
and the general quality of some of the shots, makes me wonder.. are these all
from Google Street View or is it an art project that includes photos doctored
to look like Google Street View? (Which wouldn't necessarily detract from it,
IMHO.)

~~~
kirchhoff
The hitchhiker:
[https://www.google.com/maps/preview?z=17&layer=c&cbll=48.768...](https://www.google.com/maps/preview?z=17&layer=c&cbll=48.768763,44.577959&panoid=Hn7tyDHFQ_2CGJp6SQhKwQ&cbp=12,275.79579831932773,,-2,7.053781512605042&hl=en-
US&gl=US&mapclient=apiv3)

Factory:
[https://www.google.com/maps/preview?z=17&layer=c&cbll=49.681...](https://www.google.com/maps/preview?z=17&layer=c&cbll=49.681758,18.659327&panoid=biTvKDxBqzFU4oxTRYmI0Q&cbp=12,3.3745966386554613,,-2,-23.908596638655464&hl=en-
US&gl=US&mapclient=apiv3)

Injured cow:
[https://www.google.com/maps/preview?z=17&layer=c&cbll=-23.34...](https://www.google.com/maps/preview?z=17&layer=c&cbll=-23.349251,-48.185614&panoid=Bk0Ei1ydCOiKj_os24wP8w&cbp=12,224.983,,-2,12.703&hl=en-
US&gl=US&mapclient=apiv3)

Kidnapping(?):
[https://www.google.com/maps/preview?z=17&layer=c&cbll=-23.63...](https://www.google.com/maps/preview?z=17&layer=c&cbll=-23.633567,-46.542866&panoid=z9fJbCXZRMEK29rTH9h7ww&cbp=12,145.07312774070544,,-2,18.593307912297426&hl=en-
US&gl=US&mapclient=apiv3)

Convict on the run:
[https://www.google.com/maps/preview?z=17&layer=c&cbll=-26.40...](https://www.google.com/maps/preview?z=17&layer=c&cbll=-26.405809,27.374031&panoid=loqZbBgUvOteq6ne1doCJQ&cbp=12,149.397,,-2,3.743&hl=en-
US&gl=US&mapclient=apiv3)

If anyone wants the locations of others I can probably find them.

~~~
MrJagil
You can find this one?
[http://41.media.tumblr.com/ebc8da7493f1f17844b1f969621bc3db/...](http://41.media.tumblr.com/ebc8da7493f1f17844b1f969621bc3db/tumblr_mkugveDy5n1qzun8oo1_1280.jpg)

Curious of the origin.. might be an art project..

~~~
kirchhoff
This one I don't recognise - sorry.

------
thathonkey
It would be nice if they'd list the location but this is a great collection
nevertheless. Looks like Google Car drove into some fairly hostile territory
at times...

That one of the injured cow (appears to have been struck by a vehicle and had
its legs broken in several places) trying desperately to make it off the road
is heartbreaking.

~~~
kirchhoff
The cow seems to be okay:

[https://www.google.com/maps/@-23.3490669,-48.1855896,3a,75y,...](https://www.google.com/maps/@-23.3490669,-48.1855896,3a,75y,226.75h,63.25t/data=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sxWFqFK2P6iE6gwO2i47rfg!2e0?hl=en-
US)

------
msutherl
Jon Rafman is a pretty successful contemporary artist who mainly
recontextualizes material from dark corners of the Internet (4chan, etc.) The
last show of his I attended featured silicon dolls covered in sharpy that you
could play with (they were pre-lubed) and elaborate reproductions of troll
caves. Here's an article about the darknet in art and music, which mentions
Jon and others: [http://www.theguardian.com/music/2014/sep/23/musicians-
embra...](http://www.theguardian.com/music/2014/sep/23/musicians-embrace-
darknet-uncensored-internet-web-surveillance). His recent videos are
incredible: [https://vimeo.com/jonrafman](https://vimeo.com/jonrafman).

y'all might appreciate:

– Mainsqueeze: [https://vimeo.com/100324610](https://vimeo.com/100324610)
(chan culture stuff)

– A Man Digging: [https://vimeo.com/68070261](https://vimeo.com/68070261)
(GTA)

– Kool-Aid Man in Second Life:
[http://koolaidmaninsecondlife.com/](http://koolaidmaninsecondlife.com/)
(Second Life)

Many of my artist friends are working with themes in this area, from fan
fiction and chan culture to online poker, infosec, government surveillance,
etc.

~~~
msutherl
Not sure why I was downvoted, but perhaps because it's not clear that Jon
Rafman is the author of the 9-eyes project.

------
sean-duffy
Some very powerful images, as well as some humorous ones and some that are
just interesting! These are pretty impressive finds, I wonder how many people
it took to find them and/or how long it took? Some of them I wish they'd
included the location, like this one:
[http://41.media.tumblr.com/201fabddc9a0fc8cb3d923658344e408/...](http://41.media.tumblr.com/201fabddc9a0fc8cb3d923658344e408/tumblr_mtywmx8za41qzun8oo1_1280.jpg)

~~~
kirchhoff
[https://www.google.com/maps/preview?z=17&layer=c&cbll=49.681...](https://www.google.com/maps/preview?z=17&layer=c&cbll=49.681758,18.659327&panoid=biTvKDxBqzFU4oxTRYmI0Q&cbp=12,3.3745966386554613,,-2,-23.908596638655464&hl=en-
US&gl=US&mapclient=apiv3)

------
PublicEnemy111
[http://40.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_losmkwvftj1qzun8oo1_1280.j...](http://40.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_losmkwvftj1qzun8oo1_1280.jpg)
[http://www.tumblr.com/photo/1280/9eyes/2377914534/1/tumblr_l...](http://www.tumblr.com/photo/1280/9eyes/2377914534/1/tumblr_ldp1e9kjr81qzun8o)

Why are these on Google Street View?

~~~
codescorrectly
Walking. And google creates maps of stadiums and other important places of
interest I believe.

~~~
pacmon
Exactly. Google has people with backpack cameras that get 'street view' images
for walking paths and things like that.

------
ldesegur
Not everyone gets the same luck!

[https://www.google.com/maps/@43.6060416,3.8762326,3a,75y,296...](https://www.google.com/maps/@43.6060416,3.8762326,3a,75y,296.63h,98.85t/data=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sNrmO9j8ilhkRVqvjY-
utog!2e0)

The DeLorean DMC-12 is in Mountain View.

~~~
hadoukenio
Mountain View? That link takes me to France!

------
markbao
This street view photo [0] is very concerning. Any background?

[0]
[http://40.media.tumblr.com/b25992bbea23f4cac12d7dde172a4295/...](http://40.media.tumblr.com/b25992bbea23f4cac12d7dde172a4295/tumblr_mz069xLDC31qzun8oo1_1280.jpg)

~~~
bra1n
Doesn't really look like a "kidnapping" if you look at the other pictures...
In chronological order:
[https://www.google.com/maps/@-23.6334883,-46.5427111,3a,22.2...](https://www.google.com/maps/@-23.6334883,-46.5427111,3a,22.2y,233.35h,82.45t/data=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sK9FTZuMb9WpAkKM3LQ-
lwA!2e0?hl=en-US)
[https://www.google.com/maps/@-23.6335274,-46.5427885,3a,35.9...](https://www.google.com/maps/@-23.6335274,-46.5427885,3a,35.9y,212.65h,71.92t/data=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sHnlu985UgyDKE1FMC7oE6g!2e0?hl=en-
US)
[https://www.google.com/maps/@-23.6335665,-46.5428658,3a,75y,...](https://www.google.com/maps/@-23.6335665,-46.5428658,3a,75y,149.2h,52.27t/data=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sz9fJbCXZRMEK29rTH9h7ww!2e0?hl=en-
US)
[https://www.google.com/maps/@-23.6336099,-46.5429518,3a,19.2...](https://www.google.com/maps/@-23.6336099,-46.5429518,3a,19.2y,87.9h,75.28t/data=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sywNBepWtRNtOiWEZ0UjFZQ!2e0?hl=en-
US)
[https://www.google.com/maps/@-23.6336534,-46.5430378,3a,15y,...](https://www.google.com/maps/@-23.6336534,-46.5430378,3a,15y,76.37h,80.22t/data=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sG_9C0UgCYkD7nHJlQhPjbw!2e0?hl=en-
US)
[https://www.google.com/maps/@-23.6336968,-46.5431237,3a,15y,...](https://www.google.com/maps/@-23.6336968,-46.5431237,3a,15y,71.9h,81.72t/data=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1smAMJ9InEzTTx-740bT_1ww!2e0?hl=en-
US)
[https://www.google.com/maps/@-23.6337437,-46.543217,3a,15y,6...](https://www.google.com/maps/@-23.6337437,-46.543217,3a,15y,69.14h,86.16t/data=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1s8RY9N2bF2ptB8O_ZrpLyjw!2e0?hl=en-
US) Looks more like the woman didn't want her face to be on Google Street View
or something like that.

~~~
markbao
That's a relief. Thanks for that. Don't know how you found it, that's pretty
impressive!

------
tiler
A fictional account of a street view driver could make for a great story.

~~~
CamperBob2
The ethics are interesting, too. Does the Google driver have an obligation to
stop and render aid when someone is being mugged, beaten up, or shoved into a
car trunk?

Or does the Prime Directive apply? Are you just supposed to drive the car, and
having driven by, drive on?

~~~
sean-duffy
Does an average citizen in a car have an obligation to stop and render aid?
What makes it any different for someone driving a Street View car?

------
serf
makes me remember that it's not always the equipment that makes a photo, but
the photographer's eye for scene composition.

------
tamersalama
Despite all the agony, the world is beautiful.

------
VLM
Something's pretty messed up when I click and drag the scroll bar. Interesting
pix.

